
Time to Market is not a good metric - atesti
https://fefe.de/timetomarket.html
======
alpaca128
I think this is the intended(and working) link:
[https://www.fefe.de/timetomarket.html](https://www.fefe.de/timetomarket.html)

------
hans1729
posted it 8 minutes earlier :^)

